# ECF vs ECIGSSA



## Gizmo (16/10/13)

I have spend a lot of time making sure that this forum is nothing short of perfection. My major concern was speed. I for one hate a slow website, hence why I never stuck onto using ECF. I think these results comparing the two's performance is a clear indication of what I feel a forum should be like.

#ecigssa rocks

​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/13)

*Spent 

Well done Gizz its fantastic!!!


----------



## ET (16/10/13)

awesome


----------



## Space_Cowboy (17/10/13)

Great work Gizmo! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

super site Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (22/1/14)

i have to say i learnt a whole-bunch-alot of this site! thankyou for exisiting and made my first vape purchase ..the EVOD kit. loving it!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> i have to say i learnt a whole-bunch-alot of this site! thankyou for exisiting and made my first vape purchase ..the EVOD kit. loving it!!


Hi @Jibbz786 - A warm welcome to the forum. Glad we could be of help. Looking forward to see more of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (31/1/14)

still getting used to the site , have been using ecf for the past 9months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

shabbar said:


> still getting used to the site , have been using ecf for the past 9months


Thought the name looked familiar. Welcome to the SA site. Happy vaping.


----------



## shabbar (31/1/14)

you couldnt have forgotten me already andre , i see things are very quiet at the other forum , oh well you will see more of me here !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

We have had some amazing growth since our launch in October:

Post count:


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Traffic


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

To be honest, this is the place to be.. why would anyone wanna post anywhere else when it comes to all things vape and best of its local. Thanks to everyone for all their contributions to the forum and especially to the creators and moderators for ensuring that we have had nothing short of an amazing forum and community experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

AWESOME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> To be honest, this is the place to be.. why would anyone wanna post anywhere else when it comes to all things vape and best of its local. Thanks to everyone for all their contributions to the forum and especially to the creators and moderators for ensuring that we have had nothing short of an amazing forum and community experience.



Everything @BhavZ said!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Incredible @Gizmo 

I told you a while ago - well done for creating this beast 

Long may it grow and prosper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

I know buddy just thought I would share it's growth in numbers with you guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

@Gizmo. Congrats!! Joined both Ecigssa and ECF around the same time. However, Ecigssa is the only one I've posted on. And have got lots of useful advice and support without any patronizing attitude, even back as a newbie. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

This is home!


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

In the beginning I joined ECF and looked at all the posts and never really posted anything. I saw some mention of ecigssa on ECF and joined this forum and have never looked back! Love this Forum!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

Love It

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

@Gizmo must get a big:

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

And another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

I like this one @Stroodlepuff for FEMALE members (I'l feel like a poef if I receive it ). Maybe change the pink to something more acceptable for male members.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> I like this one @Stroodlepuff for FEMALE members (I'l feel like a poef if I receive it ). Maybe change the pink to something more acceptable for male members.


will play


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

I meant "male members" without the pun!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> I meant "male members" without the pun!



lol Ill see if I can find it again and do a neutral one in the ecigssa colours for all members to use


----------



## devdev (9/3/14)

Love this one the most:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> In the beginning I joined ECF and looked at all the posts and never really posted anything. I saw some mention of ecigssa on ECF and joined this forum and have never looked back! Love this Forum!



X2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (9/3/14)

Or it we can go full on creepy


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

No @devdev this one will be ok for those members who bat for the other team 

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

And JA very creepy


----------



## ET (9/3/14)

devdev said:


> Love this one the most:



awesome


----------

